# KNPV Clubs



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Are there any KNPV clubs in the US? Especially So Cal, maybe San Diego???


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Pete Stevens said:


> Are there any KNPV clubs in the US? Especially So Cal, maybe San Diego???


 
Just a question, why would there be? For fun? There is no KNPV in the states....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

None in the San Diego area that I know of. You might be able to hook up with someone and train your dog for the KNPV exercises, but you can't compete them here in the US, and I'm not even sure you could go to Holland to compete. Last I heard, you had to live there to become a KNPV member, and only member's could trial their dogs. But someone who actually does KNPV could verify that for you.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess should have been more specific. I should have asked if there were any that train in KNPV excercises or any KNPV decoys. Thanks Kadi for helping me along.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

You can ony trial when you´re KNPV member, there are members is other European countries and recently the discussion started if also people outside of Europe can become a member. No def outcome yet.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

You can find the list of knpv exercises here
http://www.police-dog.net/pages/resources/knpv.php


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

There are NO KNPV clubs in the USA, And there are some folks that claim to train in it, two people that are legit I would say that actually do know the KNPV first hand would be Rik in IL and Tony in FL. The only other frequents here as visitors from time to time at Mike Suttles place and holds seminars is Gerben and Dick who does some traveling around the USA doing seminars. 

There might be some others but these are the ones to my own knowledge.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You can ony trial when you´re KNPV member, there are members is other European countries and recently the discussion started if also people outside of Europe can become a member. No def outcome yet.


Do we really need another dog sport for Americans to fukup ID keep that one away from us theres like 5 or 6 different things to choose from with a100 people doing each.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Do we really need another dog sport for Americans to fukup ID keep that one away from us theres like 5 or 6 different things to choose from with a100 people doing each.


Mike , you forgot to mention the 3 people doing K9 Pro Sports .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Do we really need another dog sport for Americans to fukup ID keep that one away from us theres like 5 or 6 different things to choose from with a100 people doing each.



Mike,

KNPV would be perfect for some American Dog Trainers. You can be "training" for KNPV and since there are NO trials here. You never have to worry about proving your training 
Heck we could even "Americanize" the sport and have the V stand for validation LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Do we really need another dog sport for Americans to fukup ID keep that one away from us theres like 5 or 6 different things to choose from with a100 people doing each.


Kinda was my thoughts and was thinking the same, but just never wrote it:lol:. oh yea agree 110% with the part of americans ****ing it up and keeping it far away as possible from the USA:wink:. If americans want to take part in it let us come over there to participate or stand on the side lines and watch.

Just don't take away the purchase of a good dog from over there to back here please, because if that happens in holland then we are sure to never have dogs worth a shit here ( being serious ).


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> KNPV would be perfect for some American Dog Trainers. You can be "training" for KNPV and since there are NO trials here. You never have to worry about proving your training
> Heck we could even "Americanize" the sport and have the V stand for validation LOL


Thomas you really need to work on expressing how you REALLY feel!! LOL 
actually without you and few others here this would be a boring place =D>


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

dick van leenan comes to AZ a few times a year, and he along with an AZ cop (guy in the vid with him) supposedly have a company where they go around and teach cops in the US how to work with KNPV dogs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Uwwoj12_U



dont know if they would do any non LE training


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> dick van leenan comes to AZ a few times a year, and he along with an AZ cop (guy in the vid with him) supposedly have a company where they go around and teach cops in the US how to work with KNPV dogs
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Uwwoj12_U
> ...


I think Dick was suppose to be in VA this past year at Ron's place but don't think it ended up happening, but if memory serves me right it was a all open event to all.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

my Dick is not Dick van Leenen (THANK GOD). And yes, we didnt visit Rons place last fall.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> my Dick is not Dick van Leenen (THANK GOD). And yes, we didnt visit Rons place last fall.


Selena does Dick do seminars outside of LEO often in the USA?


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I know Dick Van Leenan and consider him a friend of mine. I've done some training with him at a couple of LE seminars. I did some LE K9 certifications with Greg, his American LE training partner, this past week in AZ. I was just looking for something similar to a Schutzhund, Mondio, FR club.


----------

